

The Android Income Statement - raganesh
http://www.asymco.com/2012/05/14/the-android-income-statement/

======
bookwormAT
Android is a defensive strategy. It allows Google (and every other software
company) to distribute software directly to consumers.

If any of the "approval" platforms would gain dominant market share, its owner
could milk Google like a cow. If you directly control what native apps can run
on computers, you indirectly control the complete software market.

Android protected about 30(?) billion USD for Google in 2011 alone.

